# Wie lange kann man mit einem Highend PC auskommen  ?



## Railworker (13. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin immer noch mit drin einen neue PC zusuchen. 

Meine Frage:

Wenn man einen PC mit 1080 ti ryzen oder 7700K kauft wie lange kann man diesen dann zu Spielen auf Full HD nutzen ? Länger als 2 Jahre ?. 

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2017)

Railworker schrieb:


> ...Länger als 2 Jahre ?. ...


Ja natürlich, eine fünf Jahre alte AMD 7970 (wurde zur R9-280X) taugt heute immer noch für hohen Spielspaß.
Ähnlich wird es mit einer GTX 1080TI laufen. Die Karte ist aber auch für 4K gedacht und nicht FullHD.


----------



## parad0xr (13. Mai 2017)

Die Frage ist halt eher wie lange willst du noch auf "nur" Full HD spielen. Meine das jetzt nicht irgendwie abwertend 1080p gegenüber, aber wenn du schon Highend mit CPU und GPU gehst, dann spart man doch nicht am Monitor. Also 1440p ist finde ich wenn man derart teure Komponenten kauft fast pflicht. Wenn du wirklich auf Full HD bleibst glaube ich wird die GTX1080Ti richtig lange halten. CPUs halten in der Regel meist länger als Grafikkarten, aber in dem Fall wäre ich mir garnicht so sicher. Ryzen hat  son bisschen Aufbruchsstimmung für mehr als 4Kerne eingeleutet, ob das jetzt in den nächsten 2 Jahren wirklich in Spielen den großen Einzug erhalten wird, sei mal dahin gestellt. Also ich würde sagen  wenn du wirklich auf Full HD bleibst reichen die Komponenten bestimmt 4 Jahre. Man sollte bei solchen Sachen ja eh nie Zahlen nennen, da man ja nur falsch liegen kann. Ist halt auch die Frage was heißt bei dir Full HD nutzen? Full HD Ultra mit 144Hz mit demensprechend hohen FPS? Full HD Ultra ~60FPS? Oder ist Sogar Full HD Hoch mit 60FPS auch ok?  Je nachdem ist die Zeitspanne enorm weit auseinander.


----------



## Railworker (13. Mai 2017)

Ich finde halt das er schon mehr als 2 Jahre halten sollte da mann mit 1080 ti und gutem cpu doch sicher an den 2500 € schrammt ?


----------



## Pikus (13. Mai 2017)

2+ Jahre sollten drin sein, gerade bei der WQHD/4K-Leistung von 1080Ti und Unterbau.

Ich laufe mit dem aktuellen 4670k-System (s. Signatur) seit Mitte 2013 rum, und habe absolut keine Probleme. Selbst GTA5 läuft auf 1440p flüssig, natürlich nicht mit max Details.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (13. Mai 2017)

Kommt drauf an, welche Detailstufe dir noch Spaß macht. Bevor der Rechner selbst niedrige Details nicht mehr flüssig zulässt, wird viel Zeit ins Land gehen.


----------



## Railworker (13. Mai 2017)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, welche Detailstufe dir noch Spaß macht. Bevor der Rechner selbst niedrige Details nicht mehr flüssig zulässt, wird viel Zeit ins Land gehen.


Darum gehts im großen und ganzen es soll halt noch ansehlich aussehen.


----------



## HisN (13. Mai 2017)

Kauf Dir einfach keine neue Software,  und Du kannst mit dem Ding zocken bis er verreckt.
Ansonsten kenne ich Games die auch in FHD jede High End Kiste zum kotzen bringen.
Es ist immer die Frage welche Software,  und was für Ansprüche Du hast.
Zwei Fragen die wir nicht beantworten können.


----------



## Railworker (13. Mai 2017)

Es geht vorallem um AAA Titel wie z.B. GTA The Division oder Ghost Recon usw,  solche Spiele sollen nach 2 Jahren noch laufen.

Sachen wie der Flug oder Train Simulator laufen auf einer 1080 Ti natürlich weiterhin mit 14 FPS was aber ein Softwareseitiges Problem ist.


----------



## HisN (13. Mai 2017)

Wenn Du GRW jetzt zocken kannst, dann wird es in 2 Jahren auch noch laufen, woher sollen wir wissen was Du Dir in 2 Jahren an Software kaufen wirst, was die an Hardwareanforderungen hat, und mit was Du zufrieden bist? Völlig unmöglich zu beantworten, BRSONDERS,  wenn ich Deinen Rechner heute schon klein bekomme. Heute. Nicht erst in 2 Jahren.
Es ist übrigens IMMER ein Softwareproblem 
Nix anderes


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2017)

Railworker schrieb:


> Meine Frage:
> 
> Wenn man einen PC mit 1080 ti ryzen oder 7700K kauft wie lange kann man diesen dann zu Spielen auf Full HD nutzen ? Länger als 2 Jahre ?.



Das reicht von "in 10 Jahren geht es immer noch" bis zu "morgen läuft nichts mehr".
Das hängt schlicht davon ab, was du wie spielen willst.


----------



## TohruLP (14. Mai 2017)

Es wäre auf jeden Fall sehr unklug jetzt eine 1080TI zu kaufen, nur um möglichst lange durchzuhalten, wenn aktuell beispielsweise eine 1070 vollkommen reichen würde. Das gesparte Geld kann man dann lieber in 2-3 Jahren in eine neue GPU investieren, die weitaus mehr Leistung als die 1080TI haben wird.


----------

